# Plants In Nature, Florida Springs trip.



## orlando

Went to the springs this morning..














































Regards, Orlando


----------



## ombcat

Beautiful and so calming.
wilma


----------



## HeyPK

I can see Hygrophila polysperma and Hydrocotyle sp (probably verticillata). in the pictures. There is some kind of small lilaeopsis-like plant in the close-up of the cypress knee. Were there any other species you recognized?


----------



## orlando

Lots of Hair Grass,Valls, some Rottala's and many a bit more. I have tons of pictures Next weeks trip will be loaded with macro plant pics 

Thanks folks 

-Orlando


----------



## hooha

sweet pics! I was just in Mexico (not Mexico City) for a wedding and went golfing. They had crocodiles/alligators there as well, just not as many cool plants (all I saw was Bacopa monierri and Nymphea species)


----------



## orlando

Next week should be a good week for us. I have my permits to explore new springs territory and will take tons of pictures for 2 days.

-Orlando

Thanks for the kind comments


----------



## Cavan Allen

Cool pics. _Rotala_? Which ones? There aren't that many here. Or is it something that just looks like it?


----------



## orlando

-Orlando


----------



## orlando

If you look closely, you can see the gator on the bank behind the turtles


----------



## orlando




----------



## Bert H

Is that the Santa Fe, Orlando? Have the water levels come down?


----------



## orlando

Bert H said:


> Is that the Santa Fe, Orlando? Have the water levels come down?


 Hi Bert, the water levels were higher and higher the farther you go down river. In the beginning it was not so bad. But at the end the entire forest on both sides were flooded past the banks.
You could paddle your way through the woods if you wanted 

The canoe outfitters were closed up as well as a number of parks, water was just to high.

-Orlando


----------



## orlando

-Orlando


----------



## Cavan Allen

Got any plant closeups? I'd be interested in seeing the one that looks like a Rotala. May be something else cool. 

What kind of turtle is that? I'm trying to get a sense of scale, but it looks huge!


----------



## orlando

This piece of driftwood was the size of a VW


----------



## orlando

Turkey on shore


----------



## orlando

Local Botanical Garden..













































































































-Orlando


----------



## mattutd20

Very nice pictures and interesting plants. I probably would have stopped after seeing the gator so I commend your bravery. Now you just need a friend to get a shot of you wrestling him :mullet:


----------



## orlando

LoL! Yeah, maybe tomorrow  

We are venturing on another springs run. This will be about an 8 hour paddle through many spring heads and hidden creaks along the way.

I will have plenty of pictures to share tomorrow

-Orlando


----------



## Tex Gal

Cool pxs. Makes me miss our boat trips to the springs.


----------



## orlando

This trip was very foggy, and the water level was very high and full of tannins.









































































Regards,
Orlando


----------



## orlando




----------



## orlando

This photo its hard to see, but its momma and baby deer


----------



## Bert H

Nice pics Orlando! What part of the Santa Fe were you on?


----------



## orlando

From Outfitters to the 47 bridge, that whole stretch 

Thanks Bert! I need to take a basic photography class to learn how to use a camera properly


----------



## orlando

Tomorrow we will be paddling down an 8 mile spring run called Juniper Springs.

This will be the best run yet, and I cant wait to get some pictures to share. I will update this thread late tomorrow 

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## orlando

This is where we are going today!

All 8 miles of it!


----------



## orlando

What a great Day! For planted tank folks in the US, it gets no better than this!

Florida Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts club members had a great time today. 
The run was 8 miles of twisty super clear spring water filled with all kind of wildlife.

The river was flowing pretty fast so it made photo taking a real challenge. We will be better prepared next time



















Alligator Snapping Turtle 
































































Regards, 
Orlando


----------



## davemonkey

What awesome pictures, and such great quality!! Thanks for posting them for us. It looks like you had a great time.

-Dave


----------



## orlando

Thank you Dave!

We had the best time on this run. The whole run looked like that for more than 8 miles. 
Its a real piece of paradise and we are blessed to have such beauty still left untouched.
Florida Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts club will be having these weekly outings until we have visited every spring run accessible by Kayak or canoe
If you would like to see larger photos you can see them here

I will get more pictures up later today


----------



## orlando




----------



## orlando




----------



## orlando

Fish guarding nice big nest of babies



























Spring Vent with large Bass swimming into the currant looking for food, Sorry you cant see the bass



























Regards,
Orlando


----------



## orlando

Orange looking turtle


----------



## mountaindew

Great pics O!
I like your stomping grounds.
Riparian environments in Colorado do not have that density of life in them.
MD


----------



## orlando

Hey MD! 

You come on down and we will show you around and have a ton of fun! 
You wont regret it!

-Orlando


----------



## orlando

This is a close up of the bass in the vent. I still have trouble seeing it


----------



## jimmyjam

wow that is one of hte bests posts ive seen in a while... man those snappers are crazy, and i really like the low leve water pic of the plants on the first page. Very nice pic. Did u take any home with u and plant them ?


----------



## orlando

Thank you Jimmyjam 

I have not collected any plants yet. Im still waiting for my renewal of my private collectors license from the department 

Our club does do some local collecting when its OK to do so 

-Orlando


----------



## mountaindew

BTW,
I ordered some powder fertz to do some testing with and c02 equipment from your store / site. I must say you have a 1st class website and great service. 
Also I might take you up on the visit some day 
MD


----------



## orlando

Thanks MD  

Feel free to come visit, we would be happy to take you on a tour

-Orlando


----------



## orlando

Looks like we are planning the next run at Rainbow Springs Run! 

-O


----------



## orlando

Time for another trip! 

-Orlando


----------



## orlando

orlando said:


>


 Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts(APE) of Florida will be heading out this Saturday again for another trip to the springs. This time we will have the resident Bert. H to help ID some of the plants along the way.

We will have lots of pictures and some video to go with it. 

Regards,
Orlando and APE!


----------



## hooha

sweet, take lots of pics!


----------



## milalic

Cool...lots of plants and what about birds and wildlife?


----------



## orlando

If you look throughout this thread you will see tons of animals.
Alligators,alligator snapping turtles,birds,deer,goats and fish 
Its all in the thread...

Thanks,
Orlando


----------



## jazzlvr123

nice pix thanks for sharing


----------



## orlando

Thanks jazzlvr123


----------



## tundrafour

Fantastic pictures! Thanks for sharing.

My girlfriend and I have been talking about getting a kayak for years. We really need to do it! It's not quite the same in Washington as it is in Florida but it's still amazing the types of environments you gain access to.


----------



## orlando

Going outside is the best source of inspiration for creating planted aquariums.
Good to get some sun and exercise.

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## Gordonrichards

Is there any moss growing in the water, or only hairgrasses?


----------



## orlando

Yes there is! Hard to photo underwater


----------



## hedson_25

i like the place very much thanks for sharing, expet the alligators... i hate them...you could collcet or swim if alligator did not existed there.


----------



## ashappard

when I lived in the deep south, the alligators didn't cause us much trouble. Mostly lethargic layabouts, not aggressive unless you stumble on the nest. Besides, alligators are good eatin!


----------



## orlando

Gators are not much of a problem to humans. Its when your pets get to close is when it becomes a problem. 

You also dont want to go swimming during the late season

Im glad you liked the photos!


----------



## pfertz

Nice pics! Its great to have such an incredible resource in your back yard.


----------



## orlando

Thank you pFertz! Cool Avatar  LOL!

I cant wait for spring to roll around and get these trips going again....


----------

